# Cowan Cruisin' #2 Sat 23/12



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Am heading back to Cowan Creek on Saturday morning to try get some whiting, flathead etc for Christmas dinner. Will depart Appletree Bay at 7:00, paddle up to the start of the shallows and drift with the incoming tide (high at around 11), then drift back with the outgoing tide


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Good idea Dave. Pretty sure I'll be tagging along. I'll confirm on Friday.

Hopefully the forecast will improve.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Heya Dave.
> 
> We'll be leaving Sydney for Broken Bay on Saturday. I'll have to miss but would absolutely love to meet you out in the system sometime during the next several days. Do you have some time off during the holidays?
> 
> -Ken


Ken, I'm off for a couple of weeks. I can meet you along the river somewhere. How about a paddle up the Macdonald River or Webbs Ck from Wiseman's Ferry? Let me know when you'll be at this spot, or suggest something else. I have the betts spins and atomic grubs and a heap of other lures to try


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Dave,
If the yaks repaired i would mind taging along i'll make sure those whiting don't get away from this time.
Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

oh oh oh , dave , do i smell BASS here, will watch trips for this one


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Dave,
Count me in for saturday.
Cheers dave


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm defiantely in for this trip. Forecast looks good, so see you there.


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

May be able to make it - will see you there if I can get away from the shopping


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, Murphy's creep has gone the other way. Seabreeze is now showing 10kt winds through the day, and we can expect it to be lighter early morning, so it should be perfect for drifting.

Might be a bit dusty after drinks this evening but will be there around 6:40


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Dave
definitely rig for whiting, my mate caught one last weekend he reckoned was as long as his forearm up there. Downside he didn't get any bream, again
May get up there or possibly Narrabeen, lake is open and getting flushed by tides

have a great Christmas


----------

